# Any SYNTHETEK specials going on now?



## amateurmale (Mar 4, 2019)

:food-smiley-007:


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 5, 2019)

Spend $300 and get a free product (including syntherol) of your choice. 

My code ELVIA1023 will also get people 5% off as well.


----------



## striffe (Mar 24, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> Spend $300 and get a free product (including syntherol) of your choice.
> 
> My code ELVIA1023 will also get people 5% off as well.



I used this last time I ordered.


----------

